# Best pre-bedtime late night snack - avoid carbs?



## MCPaulyB (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok, so I'm looking to cut 5 pounds in the next six weeks and maintain muscle mass.  

I usually eat a light dinner around 7:30PM and I'm always hungry before bed...what's a good snack to feel full before bed and to achieve my goals?

Sometimes I have cottage cheese, peanut butter and a rice cake with sugar free jelly.  

Should I just stick to protein / healthy fats?


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 15, 2011)

MCPaulyB said:


> Ok, so I'm looking to cut 5 pounds in the next six weeks and maintain muscle mass.
> 
> I usually eat a light dinner around 7:30PM and I'm always hungry before bed...what's a good snack to feel full before bed and to achieve my goals?
> 
> ...



Take one extra crap a day and you will lose 5lbs. Thats not hard in six weeks bro


----------



## MCPaulyB (Jun 15, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Take one extra crap a day and you will lose 5lbs. Thats not hard in six weeks bro



Ha!  Thanks for the constructive feedback, but I do plenty of that....don't think I caould crap any more.

I'm looking to lose pure body fat and get lean.

Any suggestions for a bedtime snack to help me achieve this is appreciated!


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 15, 2011)

Have you put your diet into a food counts program so you've quantified what you're eating now? If you're still hungry, maybe add a shake to your meal at 7:30. Or do a shake before bed. But if you're going to eat later at night, I'd recommend casein protein and / some fats. 

If you spend some time looking at your diet on paper, you can look at some options if you're not eating enough at dinner or after training or whatever w/o screwing up your total cal intake.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 15, 2011)

I appologize im on a cutting cycle and low cals im just grumpy lol!


----------



## DaBeast25 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sup McPaulyB,  I'm actually over in Norwalk...not far from you...

Personally, I've been doing a serious egg white omelette with cheese and plenty of veggies(spinach, peppers, broccoli, tomatoes)... 

I find it to be a pretty satisfying protein/fat pre-bedtime snack.  You can obviously drop the cheese and/or add whole eggs to change the fat content of the meal.

Last one was 6 whites&1 whole egg/ 2.5oz boars head low sodium ham/ 2 pieces of mozzarella/ garlic, spinach, red and orange peppers, and broccoli.     ~49g protein & 15g fat


----------



## rocco0218 (Jun 15, 2011)

One tablespoon of peanut butter followed by a protein shake with lowfat milk.


----------



## MCPaulyB (Jun 16, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Have you put your diet into a food counts program so you've quantified what you're eating now? If you're still hungry, maybe add a shake to your meal at 7:30. Or do a shake before bed. But if you're going to eat later at night, I'd recommend casein protein and / some fats.
> 
> If you spend some time looking at your diet on paper, you can look at some options if you're not eating enough at dinner or after training or whatever w/o screwing up your total cal intake.



Yes, I'm use myfitnesspal - do you reccomend another couting program?  This one is ok.

I average around 2,100 total calories per day.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 16, 2011)

Get some Casein protein powder.  Put in a bowl and mix it with water until it becomes a smooth cake batter consistency. Put in the fridge for a couple hours.  POOF! Protein pudding. Toss on some blue or black berries, or some almonds. And chow down. If you are doing some heavy Keto or Atkins, throw on some real whipped cream.


----------



## MidwestBeast (Jun 16, 2011)

Power Butter before bed ftw!


----------



## Dedication (Jun 16, 2011)

whey to build muscle(any flavor), muscle feast casein protein, and then monster V from protein factory. 

After drinking or eating all that I have a scoop or two of power PB


----------



## Chubby (Jun 17, 2011)

Casien protein or olive oil with whey shake or fiber powder with whey shake.


----------

